# Square base plate for mortising/dadoing



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

I am wondering how many people if any use this method. The reason I ask is that I just finished my first real mortise and noticed how the tracking can vary just by twisting the router maybe an eighth of a turn. I am using a PC with a stock round base plate but I am going to make a square b/p for the next attempt.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

*Schematic for jig*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Any base with at least one square side will help to eliminate that error.

Using the "fractionating baseplate" from Bill Hylton's "Router Magic" will help to get an exact fit.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No question, a square/rectangular subbase is a method of constant edge to cutter cut.
I use it, but only on outside cuts. Sooner or later the plate bottoms out on the templet and the cut is complete no matter how willy nilly I handle the router. It's hard to find constants in routerdom and this is one of them and should be exploited.
Notwithstanding, any deviation with a straight line subbase on an inside cut will result in a spolied cutter pathway. You're trading one set of responsibilities for another!


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Yep, square is the way to go.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, everyone assumes the round sub base plates are centered on their routers and that is rarely the case. There are several methods for centering your router on it's sub base plate or on a mounting plate: centering cones, a inlay bushing with alignment pin or the Rousseau $5 centering kit. They all work; I like the Rousseau kit best.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Mike, everyone assumes the round sub base plates are centered on their routers and that is rarely the case. There are several methods for centering your router on it's sub base plate or on a mounting plate: centering cones, a inlay bushing with alignment pin or the Rousseau $5 centering kit. They all work; I like the Rousseau kit best.



Mike, do you know where one can obtain a Rousseau centering kit?

Do the transfer screws come in different sizes? I would like one for the Makita and one for the Triton.

I have several new base plates to add to routers (aka BOBJ3) and want to make sure they are centered for guide bush use.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Mike, do you know where one can obtain a Rousseau centering kit?
> 
> Do the transfer screws come in different sizes? I would like one for the Makita and one for the Triton.
> 
> I have several new base plates to add to routers (aka BOBJ3) and want to make sure they are centered for guide bush use.


Buy Base Plate Centering Kit 1 at Woodcraft


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Dan. I note they only ship to the lower 48.

I think I will find Mike's post on making your own plate and use that as a guide to correctly centre the plate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, you should be able to find the transfer screws at a hardware store. If you want to order the Rousseau kits send them here and I will forward them.,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> James, you should be able to find the transfer screws at a hardware store. If you want to order the Rousseau kits send them here and I will forward them.,


Thanks for the offer, Mike. I have overspent on my tool budget this month as you will see from a later post.
I will pass on that and make some base plates with the pieces of acrylic I have on hand. I have been thinking about the different ways to centre the bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Here's a very easy one you can make and use your Cir.jig to make it/them..

===





jw2170 said:


> Thanks for the offer, Mike. I have overspent on my tool budget this month as you will see from a later post.
> I will pass on that and make some base plates with the pieces of acrylic I have on hand. I have been thinking about the different ways to centre the bits.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks BJ*



bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> Here's a very easy one you can make and use your Cir.jig to make it/them..
> 
> ===


Thanks BJ. Is there anything you have NOT done.......LOL


----------

